

Water Crisis: Wait Until the Aquifers Are Drained - lsh123
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/08/140819-groundwater-california-drought-aquifers-hidden-crisis/

======
anigbrowl
It's worth noting that there's going to be a water bond measure on
California's ballot this November:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2014/08/14/ca...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2014/08/14/california-
will-vote-on-multi-billion-dollar-water-bond/)

This is a ~$7 billion bond, although estimated total investment needs over the
next 20 years are about 10x that mount so there will doubtless be other
proposals.

The drought affects the whole SouthWestern US, but since many HN readers are
based in California, Wikipedia's article on the state's water infrastructure
may be quite useful:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_in_California](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_in_California)

If you're interested in the causes of the drought and trying to predict its
future course, read up on the Ridiculously Resilient Ridge, a new and
unwelcome fixture int he Pacific weather system:
[http://www.weatherwest.com/archives/tag/ridiculously-
resilie...](http://www.weatherwest.com/archives/tag/ridiculously-resilient-
ridge)

